# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Поговорим о... неприязни

## Irina

*Почему бы для разнообразия не поговорить о ненависти. Даже не о ней, как таковой, ибо чувство это сильное и не все на него способны. Поговорим о... неприязни (которую, кстати, мы часто принимаем за ненависть). В окружении каждого из нас есть люди, к которым мы испытываем это чувство. Жизнь есть жизнь и в ней много чего случается, далеко не всегда приятного. Откуда берётся неприязнь и в чём её причины?*

----------


## Irina

У меня есть 2 основных "сценария" развития неприязни:
1. Что-то типа неприязни "идейной". Вернее, "ценностной". Т.е. мне реально не нравятся какие-то рассуждения, взгляды и поступки человека (причем, не нравятся весьма сильно). Потом к этому отношению привязывается эмоциональная составляющая, но она не особо сильна.
2. Такая неприязнь начинается именно с эмоций. Обычно бывает, если человек первым проявил ко мне не очень хорошее отношение, чем-то меня обидел. В такой ситуации я начинаю злиться и обижаться... А поскольку нет реальных и объективных причин, по которым человек мог бы мне не нравиться, то и "обороняться" мне особо нечем. Тогда от невозможности защитить себя от нападок я начинаю ненавидеть этого человека. Чисто иррационально, просто за обиду.
Как с этим бороться - ума не приложу.

----------


## Asteriks

Согласна полностью. Неприязнь возникает прежде всего из-за расхождения во мнениях по каким-то очень важным вопросам. Но это не вызывает неприязни, если человек относится к твоим взглядам терпимо. А ты к его соответственно. Потому как имеются у человека другие, важные и ценные качества.
Обиды и оскорбления - самый лучший повод для неприязни. Порой их прощаешь, но если они повторяются периодически - это начинает раздражать настолько, что посылаешь гражданина далеко и надолго, перестаёшь общаться. А лучше забыть, вычеркнуть, пусть тешится своим собственным я.
Неприязнь возникает ещё и тогда, когда человек не оправдал доверия или перешёл грань.

----------


## HARON

Неприязни я не испытываю ни к кому---честное слово! Ну не могу я расстрачивать свои эмоции на такие пустяки! вот такой я добрый!)))))
Если мне кто-то неприятен--стараюсь высмеять. Вот и вся моя реакция на неприятного человека,да и то если вижу что человек с чувством юмора,то быстро остываю,а иногда даже становимся друзьями.Но это всё в вертуале,а в реале просто стараюсь не пересекаться с неприятными для меня людьми.

----------


## Asteriks

Некоторые люди бывают очень неприятными. Но не видят этого. Высмеять? Высмеивать людей не есть хорошо.

----------


## HARON

> Некоторые люди бывают очень неприятными. Но не видят этого. Высмеять? Высмеивать людей не есть хорошо.


  Неприятных людей? Это по моему самое безобидное что я могу себе позволить.У некоторых же неприязнь переходит в ненависть,вот это действительно "не есть гуд!"

----------


## Asteriks

Переход на личности запрещён на форуме.

----------


## BiZ111

Читайте до конца первый пост  Вас никто не просит повествовать о себе



> 1 Откуда берётся неприязнь и в чём её причины?
> 2 Как с этим бороться - ума не приложу.


 Самое лучшее средство от всего - общение с развитыми личностями (в идеале - превосходящих тебя), это и твой личностный рост к тому же.

----------


## HARON

> Переход на личности запрещён на форуме.


Если кто-то узнал себя в моей формулировке это же не значит, что я "перешёл на личности":ad:

----------


## Irina

> Обиды и оскорбления - самый лучший повод для неприязни.


Согласна. Но иногда неприязнь к человеку возникает буквально на пустом месте - не нравится человек и всё. Вот что это может быть?

----------

